# how to pollinate paphs



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2008)

I've never yet attempted to pollinate a paph.
how to?
thanks,
charles


----------



## gore42 (Mar 4, 2008)

I did a little pictorial at one point.... it is probably somewhere on this forum still, but is also here:

http://www.goreorchids.com/CatalogAndInfo/pollinating.html

- Matt


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 4, 2008)

gore42 said:


> I did a little pictorial at one point.... it is probably somewhere on this forum still, but is also here:
> 
> http://www.goreorchids.com/CatalogAndInfo/pollinating.html
> 
> - Matt




Nice Teaching Material!!


Ramon


----------



## Candace (Mar 4, 2008)

Interesting. I know many people cut off the pouch, but I've never had a problem leaving it be...


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic tutorial! I have across I'd like to try, now I know how.

BTW, does anyone know of a good flasking service?


----------



## Candace (Mar 4, 2008)

I use Troy Meyers.


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 4, 2008)

Candace- Didn't it say on the tutorial that Troy Meyers only does seedlings? Maybe I misunderstood...


----------



## Candace (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.troymeyers.com/

His flasking service won't be free if you're not sharing the plants/seed with others but his prices are very reasonable to do private flasking. He'll do a seed assay for you for a minimal charge and let you decide how many flasks you'd like.


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 4, 2008)

Cool! Thanks Candace!!!!!


----------



## Ellen (Mar 4, 2008)

Just for clarification, Troy's flasking service specializes in species, not seedlings. It is free only for species orchids with proper photo documentation. Having said that, I use this service for both species and proprietary flasking, and highly recommend it. Flasking is done in a thoroughly professional manner, plants are always healthy, and communication is excellent.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 4, 2008)

I also use Troy for my flasking services, species & hybrids (proprietary). 

Tom


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2008)

excellent!
thank you


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you for the link Matt! Very informative!


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2008)

Troy also has a pollination tutorial on his site for a couple of different species, but I think Matts is easier to see whats going on.


----------

